# My Kaspersky is about to expire, what is the best free security I can get? (Public)



## Caenlen29 (May 13, 2013)

I use my PC on public networks, but do not want to pay for another year.  Any advice on what programs to use appreciated.


----------



## Jetster (May 13, 2013)

Free = MSE

Amazon has Kasperski AV for cheap. Like $14

Also Kasperski's key will work on new versions comming out. So you can buy 2012 and it will work on 2013

3 PC's for $15

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008MR2I8U/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Caenlen29 (May 13, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Free = MSE
> 
> Amazon has Kasperski AV for cheap. Like $14
> 
> ...



I have read on several websites MSE does not have a very good detection rating on viruses, etc.  I have read that Kaspersky and Norton are the best two paid ones, and Avast 8 matches Kaspersky in detection and heuristics, whatever that means.  I am really trying to avoid paying, so I guess my real question here is does anyone use Avast and can vouch for it?  It still uses Windows Firewall... so I am not sure if it is worthy or not.


----------



## pigulici (May 13, 2013)

I use Avira on my 3 pc and 1 laptop...


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 13, 2013)

Avast.


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2013)

Caenlen29 said:


> I have read on several websites MSE does not have a very good detection rating on viruses, etc.  I have read that Kaspersky and Norton are the best two paid ones, and Avast 8 matches Kaspersky in detection and heuristics, whatever that means.  I am really trying to avoid paying, so I guess my real question here is does anyone use Avast and can vouch for it?  It still uses Windows Firewall... so I am not sure if it is worthy or not.



I have a few machines at work that have been running Avast for a few years. No problems at all.


----------



## Lazermonkey (May 13, 2013)

Avast.


----------



## Caenlen29 (May 13, 2013)

pigulici said:


> I use Avira on my 3 pc and 1 laptop...



I have settled on Avast, it just seems so many more people trust it.  Thank you for the different response though, take care and thanks everyone.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 13, 2013)

Caenlen29 said:


> I have settled on Avast, it just seems so many more people trust it.  Thank you for the different response though, take care and thanks everyone.


Avast Free is great, and there's always an easy upgrade option if you want some of the nifty features in the pro and internet security versions.


----------



## Melvis (May 13, 2013)

+1 to Avast

MSE is complete fail.


----------



## cruxis (May 13, 2013)

+2 to Avast.
Way better than MSE.


----------



## RCoon (May 13, 2013)

Avast! or Avira. We use Avira boot disk to do private laptop cleanup jobs


----------



## d1nky (May 13, 2013)

im using avast on this rig and it seems to have the best interface, and virus detection is fairly good.

i bank with barclays and they give you free kaspersky codes 3keys every year. just a tip.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2013)

i'm with continuing to use kaspersky, but buying the cheaper keys. $15 for a year is not expensive.


----------



## VulkanBros (May 13, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i'm with continuing to use kaspersky, but buying the cheaper keys. $15 for a year is not expensive.



+1 for that -  If you can afford around 14-15$ - has one of the best detection rates


----------



## puma99dk| (May 13, 2013)

is it KAV (Kaspersky Anti-Virus) or KIS (Kaspersky Internet Security) u want?


----------



## d1nky (May 13, 2013)

nvm


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 14, 2013)

Caenlen29 said:


> does anyone use Avast and can vouch for it?



I use Avast Pro and Avast free edition on two different computers.  Low resources, plays nice and integrate well with either Comodo Free firewall or Online Armor Free firewall.  Personally, I prefer Online Armor because it's very configurable and not as gimicky as comodo.  Anyway, Avast has caught several things over the years, and have not had one false positive.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 14, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Avast.



^


----------



## JMichael (May 30, 2013)

as for me - Nod32


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2013)

Been running MSE and Malwarebytes for a few years now with zero issues. My rig at the office runs AVG and has missed about 3 infections in the past 2 months. Not impressed at all with the "superior" paid alternatives.



Melvis said:


> MSE is complete fail.



Only if you have the computer habits of a troglodyte.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 30, 2013)

Avast free here too, no problems.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2013)

OP has been banned /thread


(otherwise kaspersky is my top choice given the fact that licences can be bought for cheap and packages work relatively well)


----------



## shovenose (May 30, 2013)

Avast


----------



## robal (May 30, 2013)

I've tried many myself and been asked to help with others on friends' PCs.

MSE is the only one that I never had any trouble with.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 30, 2013)

Avast is the best imo...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 30, 2013)

I'm with Mailman on this one. I have been using MSE for awhile now and never had any issues with it.


----------



## Melvis (May 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Only if you have the computer habits of a troglodyte.



Which is like 95% of the world population


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2013)

Melvis said:


> Which is like 95% of the world population



No anti-virus will help you if you use the internet like an idiot.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 6, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No anti-virus will help you if you use the internet like an idiot.



True. I put MSE on a friend's Windows 7 PC and within a couple of months himself and his teenage daughter managed to infect the machine beyond recognition.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 6, 2013)

Some time ago I used to run with no AV, never had a virus or any problem, but then I'm not a troglodyte.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2013)

tigger said:


> Some time ago I used to run with no AV, never had a virus or any problem, but then I'm not a troglodyte.



network worms can be a real asshole, if you go with no security. i had every single network share destroyed (all .exe and .avi files overwritten with a virus) simply for having a shared folder on a network.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 8, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No anti-virus will help you if you use the internet like an idiot.



Exactly!! See now your getting it!!

But if you ran a better anti virus that would catch 95% of threats compared to another at 80%, which one would you choose? it just makes sense. 

Also its a lot cheaper for the customer to have viruses removed on a system that is still operational compared to one that isn't and have to back up all there files, format and reinstall.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 8, 2013)

Melvis said:


> Exactly!! See now your getting it!!
> 
> But if you ran a better anti virus that would catch 95% of threats compared to another at 80%, which one would you choose? it just makes sense.
> 
> Also its a lot cheaper for the customer to have viruses removed on a system that is still operational compared to one that isn't and have to back up all there files, format and reinstall.



MSE and Malwarebytes.


----------



## Kaynar (Jun 8, 2013)

I've been using Microsoft Security Essentials since it started existing. Didn't have any issues with viruses or anything since then though i'm a careful person and i know i should not click "you just won 10000 dollars" adverts.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 9, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> MSE and Malwarebytes.



Thats 85% 

Avast and Malwarebytes = 95%


----------



## LagunaX (Jun 9, 2013)

Windoows 8 comes with Windows defender active - disable or uninstall it for Avast?


----------



## a_ump (Jun 9, 2013)

last year many review sites stated AVG followed by avast. But this year Avast seems to be more favored in reviews. 
Review 1
Review 2

EDIT: windows vista and 7 also have windows defender. I have defender active and am running avast, shouldn't be a problem unless 8 fudged up on that too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 9, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> Windoows 8 comes with Windows defender active - disable or uninstall it for Avast?



Defender works great. Just use it with Malwarebytes and your good to go.



Melvis said:


> Thats 85%
> 
> Avast and Malwarebytes = 95%



Who says? A review site with flawed testing again?


----------



## a_ump (Jun 9, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Defender works great. Just use it with Malwarebytes and your good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Who says? A review site with flawed testing again?



but who are we to judge a review sight as flawed?? sure sites that have a reputation of being inconsistent with the mass reviews from a collective of sites. but beyond that, going by your statement, one would have to test every free av him/herself


----------



## Melvis (Jun 9, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Who says? A review site with flawed testing again?



Just a bunch of reviews from the last 12months. You should know you where in every thread saying there all flawed


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 9, 2013)

a_ump said:


> but who are we to judge a review sight as flawed?? sure sites that have a reputation of being inconsistent with the mass reviews from a collective of sites. but beyond that, going by your statement, one would have to test every free av him/herself



Review sites for the past year have had flawed testing. Some have even admitted it. The ironic part is most security companies (Avast, AVG, etc.) have been begging Microsoft for its MAPS data because believe it or not MS Defender/MSE have a MUCH higher detection rate.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 9, 2013)

Im not sure id trust MSE after seeing this shit happen..........again

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/ne...entials_flunks_av-test_loses_certification419



> The firm awards its “AV-TEST Certified” seal of approval based on three parameters:"protection", "repair" and "usability". There are a maximum of six points up for grabs for each attribute. In order for a home-use antivirus product to be certified, a minimum of 11 points are required. Security Essentials managed 10.5, missing out by a whisker. MSE got 1.5 points for protection (the lowest among all products), 3.5 points for repair and 5.5 for usability.


----------



## patrico (Jun 9, 2013)

comodo is free it has a full internet security package firewall anti virus  etc very good been using it for years :


----------



## Jetster (Jul 24, 2013)

For all you  Avast users: I have always liked MSE but this thread prompted me to try Avast sense so many recommended it. I installed it and it say I have 30 days of use then must register or buy it. Is this true? I dont want to registered it because I may sell laptop. Seams like a pain. Am I understanding this right? Should I just make someone up. Does it confirm the e mail? Or am I just tired?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jul 24, 2013)

Jetster said:


> For all you  Avast users: I have always liked MSE but this thread prompted me to try Avast sense so many recommended it. I installed it and it say I have 30 days of use then must register or buy it. Is this true? I dont want to registered it because I may sell laptop. Seams like a pain. Am I understanding this right? Should I just make someone up. Does it confirm the e mail? Or am I just tired?


Just register it, you have unlimited registers on your email, I've probably registered 20+ computers on my email.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 24, 2013)

I dont want my e mail associated with this PC. That's the issue. Does it confirm the  email. I also dont like the software updater but I can turn that off.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jul 24, 2013)

Jetster said:


> I dont want my e mail associated with this PC. That's the issue. Does it confirm the  email. I also dont like the software updater but I can turn that off.


I believe it does confirm. Just use something like http://10minutemail.com/
Here is the online registration page
http://www.avast.com/registration-free-antivirus.php


----------

